# Form 929- Update New Passport Details



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Guys!

Happy to share that I finally received my new updated passport last night  It took 63 days in total for the whole process; felt like forever though  Now finally I can apply for my PCC.

By GOD's grace if everything goes as planned, I'll be applying for the PCC tomorrow morning and should be able to get it on the same day; which I will be submitting to VFS New Delhi along with the certified copy of my updated passport. As per the requirement, I also need to fill form 929 and submit it with the passport copy.

I'm a bit stuck with the following mentioned question. I'm not too sure what to write in:-
*PART A- Question 5*
Answer-
Yes -->Details of visa applied for
*Type* _________ 
*Class* _________ 
Type and Class is where I'm stuck.

Can anyone help me with this one please?  Thank you for your help 
I look forward to your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

type: partner
class: 309/100


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CCMS said:


> type: partner
> class: 309/100


Thank You CCMS!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------

